# للبيع شقة مميزة 185م بالمعادى الجديده



## اسلام محمد (7 ديسمبر 2011)

كــود الاعــلان : 15124
شقة مميزة للبيع 185متر صافى بالمعادى الجديدة عبارة عن ....
(3غرف نوم + 3ريسبشن + 2بلكونه + 2حمام + مطبخ)
•	التشطيب (سوبر لوكس) 
•	دور رابع ، عمارة 12دور + اسانير 
•	يوجد انتركوم بالعماره 
المطلــوب / 750 الف جنيــه
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

